# Clinton Yard



## nhatvoone (Oct 11, 2016)

2568 N 1050 w clinton utah. selling some snow goose , duck and goose floaters come have a look, also an entertainment system 30 gallon coolers, a ten foot jon boat a ton of clothes and some knick knacks


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

how much for the Decoys?


----------

